# doe eating but not putting anthing on



## memeloveya1 (May 1, 2011)

my doe is about 7 months old he was always very plump and her coat was always in good condition we have recently moved and she has lost a lot of weight and wont put it on and her coat has lost a lot of condition burt her sister mum and her sister are all doing just fine ? x


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Are these three does in the same cage? At the very least, she sounds quite ill. Did she lose the weight all at once, or was it more gradual? Other than you moving, what has changed for the mice? For example, is their food and watering the same, is their temperature the same, etc?


----------



## memeloveya1 (May 1, 2011)

yes there is 6 of the all together and ther have free run or a 4ft long 1ft wide and 2ft high tank and it was over 3 days unto i noticed a big weight diffrence as i weigh them regualy and give the health checks yes there food and water is the same they are staying in my room and it dose get a bit cold in there but i do keep them neare the heater but other than that nothing has realll changed there was the death of one of her mothers sister(lilly) about a week before we moved and she was very atached to this mouse(lilly)


----------

